# T.Stirmi Enclosure recommendation.



## BearFatEnsemble (Oct 5, 2018)

Hey,

Do you guys have any recommendations to enclosures that I can buy.  Preferably ones with cross ventilation. I was thinking about the large one but Im not sure because its a sub adult. It also doesn't have cross ventilation. Thank you guys for your replies.

http://tarantulacages.com/terrestrial.html

http://reptile-enclosure.com/11-Gallon-With-Hasps


----------



## Potatatas (Oct 5, 2018)

Depends on it's size at the moment. Trying to remember the rule of thumb for size of enclosure so posting it everywhere! 2x DLS wide, 3x DLS length, room for atleast 4 inches of substrate plus 1.5x dls from top of substrate to top of enclosure.
Hope this helps


----------



## BearFatEnsemble (Oct 5, 2018)

Thanks for your reply.  I ended up getting one of Jamie’s Turantulas acrylic enclosures.  What’s the best way to heat it to keep it at a good temp.  Right now I’m just using the 6x8 zoo med UTH and it keeps the temp at 80 degrees.  Will that work on acrylic.


----------



## viper69 (Oct 6, 2018)

BearFatEnsemble said:


> Thanks for your reply.  I ended up getting one of Jamie’s Turantulas acrylic enclosures.  What’s the best way to heat it to keep it at a good temp.  Right now I’m just using the 6x8 zoo med UTH and it keeps the temp at 80 degrees.  Will that work on acrylic.


Tarantulacages hasn't been in biz for many years last I knew.

You MUST remove the UTH immediately, it's a great way to kill your T.

Before you do anything more, post this question in a different forum to get more responses before you kill your pet.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## boina (Oct 6, 2018)

I just want to repeat what @viper69 said: 

Remove that UTH immediately! Your spider is not going to survive that for long...

Room temps are fine, you don't need a heating element. Post a pic of your setup in Tarantula Chat.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Potatatas (Oct 6, 2018)

Uth I'm guessing stands for Under tank Heatmat or something?

To parrot most people on this site:
No heat mat (room temp is fine as long is it doesnt go below 68f). Use a space heater if needed.
Do not listen to care sheets they are crap
Don't worry about humidity

I just got up and that's all I can think of right now but any questions you have use the search function. Most beginner questions have been asked and answered hundreds of time here so there is so much you info buried!
and good luck!


----------



## BearFatEnsemble (Oct 6, 2018)

Thank you for the replies.  Here’s a pic of the enclosure.  It’s a place holder until I get my new enclosure in the mail that has cross ventilation and has more room.


----------



## BearFatEnsemble (Oct 6, 2018)

So all of this exstatic talk about keeping t.stirmi at a particular temp just really isn’t that true?


----------



## boina (Oct 6, 2018)

BearFatEnsemble said:


> So all of this exstatic talk about keeping t.stirmi at a particular temp just really isn’t that true?


No tarantula needs a particular temperature.


----------



## BearFatEnsemble (Oct 6, 2018)

interesting.  That annoys me that I was fooled into thinking that.  I’ll look into getting a space heater for the colder months.


----------



## Potatatas (Oct 6, 2018)

BearFatEnsemble said:


> So all of this exstatic talk about keeping t.stirmi at a particular temp just really isn’t that true?


Don't worry about temps too much. Just keep it above 68f and you'll be fine.
However, higher temps usually means faster growth so if you want to try to speed up nature a bit then keep temps higher.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## esa space station (Nov 4, 2018)

Potatatas said:


> Don't worry about temps too much. Just keep it above 68f and you'll be fine.
> However, higher temps usually means faster growth so if you want to try to speed up nature a bit then keep temps higher.


----------



## antinous (Nov 4, 2018)

BearFatEnsemble said:


> Thank you for the replies.  Here’s a pic of the enclosure.  It’s a place holder until I get my new enclosure in the mail that has cross ventilation and has more room.
> 
> View attachment 288638


What size is the enclosure that you're planning on getting? I would recommend going to the Container Store and buying their 'Jumbo Box' which is 27-1/8" x 16" x 12-3/8" h.


----------

